# Grilled Teriyaki Chicken (Woohoo my First success)



## Chile Chef (May 20, 2009)

I've finally cooked something on a real grill, and didn't burn it like I did the ribs.

Woohoo.


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2009)

Good job.  Way to go!


----------



## SRL (May 20, 2009)

That looks great! And nice pic, too.


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2009)

Is that teriyaki chicken? I can fix your title if you like.


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2009)

Look yummy CC...
kadesma


----------



## Chile Chef (May 21, 2009)

Alix said:


> Is that teriyaki chicken? I can fix your title if you like.


Please fix it?


And yes it is, It was pretty darn tasty we used indirect heat on the right side of the grill to cook it, when the left side of the heat was high flame at 350 degree's


----------

